# 24 hr tuna trip cancelled



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking for 2 spots offshore for this weekend. My brother and I we're going on a 24 hr trip but they cancelled. I sold my boat awhile back so I've got the itch for some blue water. We've got everything we need except a ride. Willing to travel to any port. I start a 2 month shutdown Monday and was really looking forward to this tuna trip. Thanks in advance


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Team Masterbaiter said:


> Looking for 2 spots offshore for this weekend. My brother and I we're going on a 24 hr trip but they cancelled. I sold my boat awhile back so I've got the itch for some blue water. We've got everything we need except a ride. Willing to travel to any port. I start a 2 month shutdown Monday and was really looking forward to this tuna trip. Thanks in advance


 He has been out with me before.......solid crew member.


----------

